# sprawl, hayabusa or Jaco shorts (plus other gear) opinions please!



## FlikstRR (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm looking to order my shorts from Marc asap as i start new lessons this weekend (excited) but have no shorts to my name.

Im a firm believe of 'buy best, buy once' ruling.. i dont mind looking like a fan boi when I first turn up as ill prove my commitment over time.. BUT I really dont know which is best fitting/longest life / most features etc etc etc..

Design wise I've selected these 3.. but i am open to other options.. could i have opinions on them, your favs, your experiances etc.

sprawl: HAYABUSA SHORTS, JACO MMA SHORTS, MMA SHORTS, WARRIOR SHORTS, SPRAWL SHORTS

or

Jaco : HAYABUSA SHORTS, JACO MMA SHORTS, MMA SHORTS, WARRIOR SHORTS, SPRAWL SHORTS

or

Hayabusa: HAYABUSA SHORTS, JACO MMA SHORTS, MMA SHORTS, WARRIOR SHORTS, SPRAWL SHORTS

Im also needed to get gloves / a box and a mouth guard so i would really be interested in comments on those too. Has anyone got/used 'caged steel' mma gloves?? they are cheapest but i dont mind paying a bit more if they are pap. :thumb

cheers in advance guys :gh

Phil


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

The cheapest and best option imo would be the Sprawls, the others are great but the quality to price ratio sways more in Sprawls favour. Good length, range of movement, variety of designs, and good enclosure on the waist.

The only advice would be not to get the Gripflex design, the stretch panels will only annoy you and your BJJ partners more.


----------



## Romeo (Dec 2, 2009)

I own the JACO Resurgence shorts and made a review about them. I've also reviewed the SPRAWL Fusion S Shorts.

JACO Resurgence Philippines Fight Shorts Â« MMAGearGuide.net

SPRAWL FusionÃ¢â€žÂ¢ Stretch Fight Shorts Â« MMAGearGuide.net

The only difference between the variation that I reviewed is the design really. The features are identical.

As for the gloves, based on my research on reviews and by word of mouth, the Hayabusa 4oz MMA gloves are one of the best in the market. (These are mainly for competition though, wouldn't you want sparring gloves instead mate?)


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

For 8oz sparring gloves GrappleWear also make a good option.


----------



## 5up3rman (Jan 14, 2010)

i have the hayabusa 4 oz mma glove.

Firstly i think i would only recomend it to those with larger hands

and also definately wear wraps as they ruined my hands the first time round

they need a good amount of break in time as is true with all gloves i guess.

they are good for light bag work, but anything more harder and longer you may find yourself better with a more padded(16oz) glove


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

For Jaco sizing, just to make sure, would one have to go one size up?

Im waist 32 in jeans but have thick thighs so would 34 be on the button?


----------



## FlikstRR (Dec 25, 2009)

AlanS said:


> The cheapest and best option imo would be the Sprawls, the others are great but the quality to price ratio sways more in Sprawls favour. Good length, range of movement, variety of designs, and good enclosure on the waist.
> 
> The only advice would be not to get the Gripflex design, the stretch panels will only annoy you and your BJJ partners more.


Yeah I planned on getting the Fusion S if i was going the sprawl route..



Romeo said:


> I own the JACO Resurgence shorts and made a review about them. I've also reviewed the SPRAWL Fusion S Shorts.
> 
> JACO Resurgence Philippines Fight Shorts Â« MMAGearGuide.net
> 
> ...


It was actually reading your site that made me go for the sprawls in the first place lol. Loving your site as more content is added. :thumb Wanted the black/urban camo versions but mma-factory dont have them. :sad:



Romeo said:


> As for the gloves, based on my research on reviews and by word of mouth, the Hayabusa 4oz MMA gloves are one of the best in the market. (These are mainly for competition though, wouldn't you want sparring gloves instead mate?)


My new instructor dude did suggest the 8oz ones, but i thought u could get the 'sparring' type but just heavier. Ill get the sparring ones if suggested, but i thought getting the lighter ones would be better for strengthening you hands with less protection etc. I stand corrected.



AlanS said:


> For 8oz sparring gloves GrappleWear also make a good option.


Not seen and im not sure Marc stocks them, trying to give him as much business as i can etc.



5up3rman said:


> i have the hayabusa 4 oz mma glove.
> 
> Firstly i think i would only recomend it to those with larger hands
> 
> ...


I already own some 14oz boxing gloves from my kickboxing.. so im after more grapple friendly one as this is my first taste of that aspect of the sport.



Mandirigma said:


> For Jaco sizing, just to make sure, would one have to go one size up?Im waist 32 in jeans but have thick thighs so would 34 be on the button?


Interesting question.. im a fatty at 34/36 in my baggy jeans.. so i was intending to buy a 36" which i could tighten etc..

cheers for all comments so far. :thumb


----------



## Romeo (Dec 2, 2009)

If it helps, I think the Hayabusa "Hybrid" Gloves are about 7oz. I've got no experience on it so I shouldn't comment any further on those.

As for the JACO sizing, I'm a size 30 in jeans but I got the 32s and they fit me perfectly, with or without the Shock Doctor cup on.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

We stock the full sprawl Fusion range including the Fusion S black/camo - with the build of the new sites i havent had time to add anything new - i'll get onto it asap

Jaco im a 32 and wear a 30 - there a bugger to get over my thighs but once there up they are the most comfortable shorts ive ever worn - even more so that my silk thai smai shorts which i love to death!!!


----------



## FlikstRR (Dec 25, 2009)

sweet in that case I will definately get the Black/camo Fusion shorts.. my fav design.

I was able to try on some hayabusa black sparring gloves today so if you have them Marc i'll probably get them as the gloves but they not on the factory site again lol. Theres the 4oz normal mma ones.. the boxing style sparring.. but not the middle hybrid level.

pic below.










http://www.mmagearguide.com/hayabusa-hybrid-mma-gloves/

cheers for all the help guys.


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Nice one guy, Ill go for the 34 jaco philippines shorts in black.

Ill model it for you guys sometime, prob next weekend when I get it.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

The Hybrids are on there mate just not called hybrids for some reason!! god i need to change that site! MMA FACTORY -


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Mandirigma said:


> Nice one guy, Ill go for the 34 jaco philippines shorts in black.
> 
> Ill model it for you guys sometime, prob next weekend when I get it.


Ive got these in too, Â£39 with your discount :happy:


----------



## FlikstRR (Dec 25, 2009)

sweet!!

then my order should be the hybrids, fusion s in camo/black (36") and a mouth guard..

I got a cheapo cup/box im going to buy at the weekend froma local sports shop cos i cant afford the decent shock/jaco shorts thingys.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Yeh the jacos are pricey i used to have just the shock DR cups which where about Â£7 but theyve been out of stock for months


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

marc said:


> Ive got these in too, Â£39 with your discount :happy:


Niiiiiiiice, Ill get them off you then, on tuesday.

Didnt see it on your site.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

I know there not even on there, im swimming in clothes at the shop but havent put them on the site yet....good bit of business on my part dont you think Lol...i'll get a load of gear on there later, just havent got round to it with the build of the new sites


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

marc said:


> I know there not even on there, im swimming in clothes at the shop but havent put them on the site yet....good bit of business on my part dont you think Lol...i'll get a load of gear on there later, just havent got round to it with the build of the new sites


Get them on there you numbnuts!

You could be losing a sale a day, think of it that way!

If you didnt reply on here, Id plan to buy elsewhere because I looked on your site from your sig link first before finding other UK sites for the best price and it wasnt on.


----------



## TroJon (Mar 28, 2010)

Hayabusa all the way.

Seriously, I myself and obv a few others I know like spending cash on this stuff as we kinda see it as a functional fashion, plus when we hit the weights or the cardio in the gym, we still wear the same shorts etc.

The hayabusa shorts are easily the best any of us have tried. Well made, convenient, no minus points other than;

1) If you are dying for a piss, then the velcro can potentially scratch your little member if you are lazy like me, and just try to yank it through the front part as tho they were a pair of jeans.

2) The number of men that stare at your shorts/ass is very uncomfortable if you're like me and just don't appreciate the attention- it does feel better when you hear "Those are some sick shorts man!" - etc. etc.

Hayabusa gloves, not too sure, my mate has them and they seem a little shabby compared to brands such as sandee/windys/kings etc. These guys use the best materials and have been known for years and years -just so you know, all three I listed there are made/designed etc. etc. in the same place. All owned by the same family.

Hayabusa rashguards are sweet as hell as well, but are too tight for the sizes they state. Bare this in mind. Even for me, an XL is too tight, but I presume it's because I also hit the weights more than I should purely for strength and aesthetic purposes, so I suppose my lats and chest are a bit too big for my own good hear. Rolling wise, never let me down and have that anti-smell stuff. Altho it makes you notice the BO of other guys when they get in close...


----------

